# Combi weapons and lightning claws set



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just to let you know as i think its got mixed up with the starter set release, next month also sees a upgrade pack of combi weapons(all three), tripod heavy bolter,heavy flamer and a set of lightning claws for standard marines for upgrading stern guard etc


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I like this much !


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I like this much !


it begs belief that its taken them this long to get it sorted out, also its a shame its resin as i think this is a definitely worthy of a plastic sprue, still its a step in the right direction.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd also like multiples of each one but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

And for £8 it isn't bad at all. I'm liking this and shall be purchasing a set or two (especially for the heavy bolter, my wolf army already has more claws than an RSPCA rescue centre...)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I wish i had this 2 months ago before i started building my marines 

Still very cool that we get a proper heavy flamer finally.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sooooooo Mr Bits et al

Are you going to buy a butt load so I can buy 5 combi-flamers and 5 combi-meltas ?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Sooooooo Mr Bits et al
> 
> Are you going to buy a butt load so I can buy 5 combi-flamers and 5 combi-meltas ?


i may have a dabble


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Sooooooo Mr Bits et al


I like the way 'al' comes up as short version of Alpha Legion 

Bits must be very well connected.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Sooooooo Mr Bits et al
> 
> Are you going to buy a butt load so I can buy 5 combi-flamers and 5 combi-meltas ?


If this means bits gets left with lots of heavy flamers.....well i'm sure i could find a use for those :grin:


----------



## pugsleydaman (Jun 23, 2012)

i do like this to bad i only play ORKS lol


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think you should probably order as many of them as you can bits because I'm sure they will be in high demand individually. 

Do Dark Angels and their successors use sternguards or can they only take deathwing terminators?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I ams excited. Only place to get nice combi-weapons before was the space marine commander sprue. Great for upgrades. Though hopefully this will be cheaper than him in Canada...as advertised this sprue stands at about 12/13 bucks here. That I am ok with.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah, so that's why I have yet to really get started on my Sternguard based Sons of Medusa army. The Lord works in mysterious ways indeed.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I wonder how much bitz sites are going to charge for those heavy flamers


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Damn it. Took me ages to fit that heavy flamer on my Sternguard, now they bring out a proper one? Someone in Nottingham is mocking me.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I think you should probably order as many of them as you can bits because I'm sure they will be in high demand individually.
> 
> Do Dark Angels and their successors use sternguards or can they only take deathwing terminators?


No. When their codex was written in 4th ed (?) there were no Sternguard. So there are none in the DA codex. If they'll be added to the next DA codex remains to be seen. BA have them but SW don't so its a toss up. I do think that DA codex will be more like BA and SM rather then SW so probably more likely then not DA will get Sternguard. But thats just speculation.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

About effin time!!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Galahad said:


> I wonder how much bitz sites are going to charge for those heavy flamers


I'm sure it will be inflated, but not drastically so. Most of the bits will be in demand and the sprue is only £8 anyway.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Typical effin GW SNAFU, make plastic marines and bring out extra kit in bloody resin, FFS they should have brought them out in frakking plastic, i am sick of these frakking multi-media intentional kits needing two seperate glues to make one frakking model, whoever made the decision to bring them out in resin needs a punch to the throat.:angry:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, this is something I'd be interested in getting as well. Can never have too many meltas or flamers for my Sallies.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know whether to be happy or slam my face into the keyboard.

Pro - Can now buy as many combi-weapons as needed.

Con - For every combi-weapon I get a useless heavy bolter, heavy flamer, and lightning claws added to the price tag.

Would it really have hurt them *so* much to just do what they did with plasma and meltaguns? Packs of 5?

Ah, GW , how you love to play with our emotions...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

lovely, about time GW. only problem is i play DA :biggrin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sethis said:


> I don't know whether to be happy or slam my face into the keyboard.
> 
> Pro - Can now buy as many combi-weapons as needed.
> 
> ...


I'd quite happily go halves with you for the heavy weps and claws on at least 2 or 3 sprues.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Works for me. You want to get them or shall I?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Works for me. You want to get them or shall I?


Will Pm you once they are up for ordering. My local isn't hugely well stocked so i'd probably need to order them from gfg or something.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure thing. Let me know as/when - I need to save up for the Raven Guard Veteran Sprues from FW anyway...


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn, reading the post *before* I saw the picture excited me, until I saw that there's only one of each. Not a bad set though. Resin combi-weapons, and power armor heavy flamers and lightning claws. Not bad at all. Still, definitely wish there were more of each in the pack.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Not bad. I always preferred this look for heavy bolters-- I always have snapped up Scout heavy bolters to give to my Tactical Squads... shame people will assume I just used that bit now instead of recognizing the conversion-- and it's not as easy a conversion as it looks!

The addition of accessible combi-weapons and a pair of lightning claws is nice though-- the claws are something nice to have for a sergeant or two, or maybe a Captain, so making those bits a bit more accessible for people is good.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Paired Lightning Claws are frankly delicious for Command Squads and VVs. Finally!

Midnight


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Usefull for both, loyalist and chaos.


----------



## Dazz (Jan 9, 2010)

Horacus said:


> Usefull for both, loyalist and chaos.


Well with a little green stuff and that. Since Chaos love combi weapons.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I was the same, I spent ages fitting a heavy flamer to one of my wolf guard and now they bring one out... looks like I'll have two


----------

